# NEW Spear Boatworks Glades - X - Build



## AfterHours2

Congrats man! This is truly one of the build threads I have been anxiously waiting for. I'll be following this thread for sure. Best of luck..


----------



## shiprock8

Can't wait to see this bad boy! I have been following HS's boat building through his videos.


----------



## Barbs_deep

36 mph with a 25 ? Wow.


----------



## bw510

Congrats and cool boat! 
The 36 mph seems like an excageration for a boat that long and wide..but I'm no expert :-/


----------



## johnbw620

ScalesNTails, sent you a pm


----------



## roel02

Nice!  Looking forward to this build as well.  Congrats.


----------



## cdaffin

I stop by his shop a lot, I'll look for it.


----------



## cutrunner

> Congrats man! This is truly one of the build threads I have been anxiously waiting for. I'll be following this thread for sure. Best of luck..


This!


----------



## sotilloa1078

Very cool didnt know Harry was building a new model. Look forward to some build pics!

Tidesright


----------



## cdaffin

Went by last Friday and he was working on a glades x but not yours I don't think


----------



## permitchaser

I know Harry and we went fishing together. I also like his boats. He know his stuff because he was a top guide in the keys for years


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Congrads on your New Skiff,
I bought the Prototype from Harry, mine runs great. You should get about 32 mph gps, min.  :


----------



## [email protected]

Hoog you mine posting pics. I'd really like to see your skiff. I think he had a low tide on CL about a year ago and it went for cheap. I wanted it bad but I didn't have the finances at the time.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Still can't post photos, but send me your email and I will send some to you


----------



## johnbw620

> Went by last Friday and he was working on a glades x but not yours I don't think


Here's a couple pics of his currrent build


----------



## johnbw620

Here's two more with the cap and coffin box.  This is my build.  I met Harry a few months ago during my skiff search, and wet tested the Glades X prototype back in April.  ScalesNTails (the original poster for this thread) was okay with me jumping in here - hope its not too confusing.


----------



## lemaymiami

Very, very nice... what are the dimensions and weight, if known?


----------



## johnbw620

17'6" length, 70" width, 370 lbs so far.


----------



## shiprock8

She's a looker!


----------



## johnbw620

thanks - I'll post some more pics once she's done.


----------



## Jakeellington

J Dad Thanks for posting pics of your build and keeping the thread active. i am going out of the country this week and prob wont be able to update my build until I get back. Boat looks great cant wait to see mine.


----------



## johnbw620

Harry should receive the trailer, platform, grab bar and tiller extension this week. I'm moving a 25 hp Yamaha 2-stroke from my LT25 to the Glades X. Hope to drive down Friday after work, install a new prop, mount the motor, and try it out Friday night or Saturday morning.


----------



## johnbw620

The trailer, pllatform etc. were a little late in arriving but we got the skiff in the water for a quick spin yesterday evening.  It road and handled great, and poled easy.  Harry's got a few things to tweak, but we were both excited with how it turned out.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks very skinny and nice lines, congrats [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

Beautiful work of art.

Congrats


----------



## johnbw620

thanks guys


----------



## Otterdog

Please get some photos posted and can you give us the real numbers on draft, speed fully rigged. 
Thanks


----------



## DBStoots

Just beautiful! Harry is doing some fine work. And, I really like the Carbon Marine work that Joe did. Very nice!


----------



## jsanchez

You know your floating high when your transducer is half way out of the water. Badass


----------



## johnbw620

> Please get some photos posted and can you give us the real numbers on draft, speed fully rigged.
> Thanks


I stuck my hand over the side and the water came part way up my fingers, but didn't reach my palm. I'm guessing that's 4 inches or so. The GPS showed 27 and change on the way back to the ramp. There were the two of us in the boat, plus a group 24 battery and trolling motor on the floor - I figure that's close to the weight I'll have with my son-in-law and grandson/three on board. I'll pick it back up from Harry on the 27th and take it to the St Pete area on vacation. I can give you some more precise numbers after that.


----------



## Otterdog

Nice real numbers, I can relate to the, "palm draft criteria." A loaded skiff with a partial palm draft, sweeeeet!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Good GPS Numbers for a stock engine. I bought the Prototype from Harry still rigging.My Last prop test this weekend 12" sra Power Tech. Will be my fourth prop tested for the 25 Yamaha 2 stroke Hydro Tech Modified engine.
13" Solas = gps 29 @ ?
14" PT sra = gps 30 @ 4600
12" Turbo hot shot = gps 35 @ 6400
12" PT sra = test this weekend, 
Vance 4" Jackplate install next weekend, see if this can help the top end speed. Please email if I can answer any questions for motor or boat.


----------



## johnbw620

Thanks hoog16. I'll reach out after I run it a little while ... sounds like you're enjoying the prototype.


----------



## Otterdog

Just breathtaking: boat, performance, looks, functionality, rigging did I leave anythingout, Oh, PRICE! It just came on the marked and will only morph to something only better. I dare say that those that get in on the beginning of this have an investment and you all know what I'm eluding to! Ok, I'm going to say it, HB, sorry for that, please take this as flattery. 
Got to love this guys, greatttttt boat!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Prototype Glade x with 25 yama/hydro tech 12" sra pt 5900-5800 @ 32 mph gps. This prop has massive cup and upon the installation of the Vance Jack plate I should be able to raise the engine 1"-2" higher and recover my 6400 rpm and the 34-35 mph gps or more.


----------



## johnbw620

> Prototype Glade x with 25 yama/hydro tech 12" sra pt 5900-5800 @ 32 mph gps.


What did the Hydro Tech modifications include?


----------



## Otterdog

I looked up Hydro-Tech and they offer a variety of services, sounds like it has potential especially if you compare a new power unit to a good used one and get that performance and maintain the reliability. 
Did you get head and exhaust work done or do they offer a specific package? I may have to start a search for an engine down the line. My only reservation is I've read some horror stories on used this and that. Most important thing for me is reliability. Loose that and my fishing buddy will be peed and when your married to your fishing buddy the buddy needs to be kept happy.

Interesting this bragging blog has stayed so limited, in attendance, hmmmm!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Hydro Tech engine builds, they did all of the warranty work for Yamaha. Also racing Yamaha Motors. I have a 90 yamaha on my 1987 16'-8" Hoog Hornet built by Hydro Tech in 1990, with a 20" Turbo it will still hit the rev limiter at 59 gps. 20 + Years after the modifications and still runs perfect.


----------



## Otterdog

Hoog16,
Give me an idea on what year and HP to look for on a used Evinrude. I figure I might as well start the hunt and seek and make the acquisition if it presents itself. I think I'm going to hunt for one north out of the salt I have contact all over the country. What was the ballpark cost of your motor work? Do they offer a package deal? I can feel the impulse coming upon me!

Thanks,
TX Yankee


----------



## Jakeellington

J-Dad and Hoog thanks so much for the input! J Dad the finished boat looks amazing, Thanks for Sharing. I just got back in the country. Unfortunately there was some delays on my build, so I dont have any pictures to share yet. Harry should be starting her soon so I will keep the thread updated as progress happens. Very very excited after finally seeing the finished product. J dad congrats on the new boat cant wait to hear about her in detail.


----------



## Otterdog

Welcome back ScalesNTails. You can count me in on joining the club. Hope to place the order in Nov or Dec for a Feb delivery. I'm just following everyones lead. Like you I'm outside CONUS.


----------



## blondmonkey777

> Hydro Tech engine builds, they did all of the warranty work for Yamaha. Also racing Yamaha Motors. I have a 90 yamaha on my 1987 16'-8" Hoog Hornet built by Hydro Tech in 1990, with a 20" Turbo it will still hit the rev limiter at 59 gps. 20 + Years after the modifications and still runs perfect.


That's werid my good buddy has the same boat with 06 90 yami two stroke and will only go between 37-40 with two people light? Before he had a heavy honda 90 and it went 44-45 how do you get 20 extra mph with a 90? I have always thought that it should go faster with a small boat with a pad


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Shadow cast 777, my Hoog 16'8 hornet had a Hydro tech modified 90, probably pushing 115 hp. Stock 90 ran 47 on jack plate it ran 52 modified 59+ and turned 5850 with a 20" turbo 3 blade. Pad and pocket bottom. I really would like to see the glades skiffs with a pocket and a pad, lots more speed with small hp.


----------



## Otterdog

Pocket and a pad, please educate. Have you approached Mr. Spear and company with this thought?


----------



## Jakeellington

Shadowcast. I dont think your buddy has the Glades X because as far as I know Hoog has the prototype, Jdad has the first production Hull and I have the next one being built on order. Maybe he has another Harry spear boat. Harry has 4 hulls in production and has made other models in the past. The Glades X Is a sub 260lb boat and dont think it could hold the weigh of a 90 hp anyway.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Look at the add for Action Craft, the offset bottom at the transom forward about 2' and 2' wide. Pad, a flat center section of the hull running foward maybe 1' wide and 6' long at the very bottom of the vee hull.


----------



## blondmonkey777

> Shadowcast. I dont think your buddy has the Glades X because as far as I know Hoog has the prototype, Jdad has the first production Hull and I have the next one being built on order. Maybe he has another Harry spear boat. Harry has 4 hulls in production and has made other models in the past. The Glades X Is a sub 260lb boat and dont think it could hold the weigh of a 90 hp anyway.


We were talking about the old school lappy hoogs not the glade x


----------



## kamakuras

If you ever have this skiff in South Florida I would love to check it out.


----------



## johnbw620

> If you ever have this skiff in South Florida I would love to check it out.


I'll be in the Tampa/St. Pete area next week. And I get down to Titusville every other month or so. If either of those is close enough I'd be happy to meet up ....


----------



## Otterdog

Yes Hoog16 on the Action Craft hull, got it. More expense I would guess. Like I said in the beginning, these boats are going to morph with the passing of time. I'll get mine ordered late this fall for Feb delivery. 
Will break it in in Fl and then fish my way back to TX, CAN'T wait. Just as anxious to see everybody's boats on the water and read the reports.
Thanks for the education,

E


----------



## johnbw620

Met Harry at his shop Saturday morning and picked up the skiff for good. He was fishing with some friends that morning and we launched at the same time.  He snapped this pick - his is the Low Tide Legend.


----------



## shiprock8

Beautiful skiff! Congratulations


----------



## McFly

Sweet!  Looks awesome!   Enjoy!


----------



## johnbw620

Thanks guys. I got back to Atlanta last night. I bought this boat after using my Gheenoe LT25 for 2 1/2 years. I had a great time in the LT25, but started looking for something that was substantial enough to carry three, poled well in less than ideal conditions, and (if possible) would run with my existing motor. I had it out four times last week, and it did everything I was hoping for. I had my grandson and son-in-law in it and it didn't feel cramped. It poled like a dream to me, without a bit of hull slap, and I didn’t have to work to turn it or keep it on a line. And I got 28 mph by myself, 24 with two passengers. I’m happy with how we configured it – I was unsure about adding the coffin box, but the boat doesn’t have hatches and it gives me some dry storage and permanent seating vs a cooler in front of the grab bar. The handle of a six-gallon tank slips over a lip Harry built under the bow. The bulk heads in the stern are also open, and I slid my tackle box and a fish bag with ice underneath. I might stow a large plastic box with rain gear and safety items there in the future. The tabs work fine, and I used them when I jumped on plane in shallow water, but didn’t find them necessary when running - I ran out to the Skyway from Ft DeSoto one day in some moderate wind and the boat stayed dry and handled the light chop fine. All in all I’m tickled with the boat, and the experience of getting to know and work with Harry.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Good numbers for your new boat.

I added the Vance Jack Plate this weekend and ran it with the PT 12", cavitation plate even with the bottom. The boat picked up 200-300 rpm to 5850 with no blow out. GPS not working today, but raised the motor to the max elevation later. Did not run the highest setting yet, should pick up rpm as it raised up 1" higher.
Vance Jack Plate is good but needs 1"+ more stand off for the motor clamps to clear properly.


----------



## flysalt060

Wayne Worthy and his son Nathan who own Hydro-Tech are good people.raced against them in the early 2000's.the have been moding yammers and some Mercs for quite a few years and know their stuff.if Hoog16 is getting those numbers and motor still running,belive it.J,live in Barrow not far from you,would like to look at your boat 1 day.been thinking about getting 1 of Harry's skiffs for a long time.


----------



## johnbw620

fltsalt060, send me a PM and we can arrange something.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Tried the Power Tech 12" sra 3 blade on the jack plate 1" higher than the bottom, 32 mph gps, 5700-5800. Tried the 12" Turbo Hot Shot same setting 33 mph gps, 6300-6400 . Looks like that this is it utill I am able to get more height from another jack plate. All fishing gear, me 190#, 2 boxes and ice, 9 gallons of gas, nice light wind. Looks like the motor is requiring more height to make hp as moving back killed some rpm as it needed to run higher. No blowout or cavitation. :-/ Steve


----------



## johnbw620

> Tried the Power Tech 12" sra 3 blade on the jack plate 1" higher than the bottom, 32 mph gps, 5700-5800. Tried the 12" Turbo Hot Shot same setting 33 mph gps, 6300-6400 . Looks like that this is it utill I am able to get more height from another jack plate. All fishing gear, me 190#, 2 boxes and ice, 9 gallons of gas, nice light wind. Looks like the motor is requiring more height to make hp as moving back killed some rpm as it needed to run higher. No blowout or cavitation. Steve


I've got the Power Tech 12" sra 3 blade on mine, same motor as your's but stock and no jack plate. I haven't installed the Tiny Tach yet, so I don't know RPMs, but based on your experience does that sound like the right prop?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J Dad,
I did not have as much luck with the PT 12" as the Turbo Hot Shot 12", the Turbo has little or no cup vs the PT. And so the PT turned 500-600 rpm less on the jack plate than the Turbo. The motor must be making good hp as another boat 13' with a 30 hp Yamaha is only turning a 10" aluminum prop. My modded 25 needs more height for speed with the PT, as the Vance JP has only 3" adjustable height and is maxed out now. :-/


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Modified my Vance Jack Plate, added a 3" verticle extension. Readjusted jack plate 1" higher, will see if the Power Tech 12" can pick up RPM and Speed, as the blades are heavily cupped and raked. Give rpm and speed updates when tested soon....


----------



## johnbw620

Received and installed the seadeck cushions on the rear bench and coffin box.  Not as soft as regular cushions, but I liked the look and hope they'll wear better.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J Dad,
Ran the boat today loaded with 10 gals gas 2 boxes and gear, with jack adjusted 2" above the bottom. The turbo 12" hit the rev limiter and cavitation at 6500 and 32 mph, the PT 12" was 6000 at 33 an not cavitation. Your boat looks great. I will be adding a Birdsall bow mount trolling motor rig. :-/


----------



## firefish

Jdad Sent you a PM


----------



## johnbw620

I stopped in Panacea and visted with Harry on the way to Apalachicola Saturday.  He had a Glades X hull finished and a cap mold underway, and was also working on a Low Tide Guide with a tiller set-up.  

I got out both mornings the wife and I were in Apalachicola - went to the inside of St George Island to get out of the wind, and managed a couple fish and enjoyed seeing a new area.  

The skiff is fun to pole for sure.  The nose was chattering a little the first morning into the wind, but I stuck a deep cycle battery under the bow the second morning and the extra weight seemed to work.  Quiet as could be.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J DAD, nice looking boat photos. See you found some Reds. My skiff is still not complete, trolling motor shaft repair. Caught a few reds as well, fished a lot for them.. :-/


----------



## johnbw620

hoog16,

I think I heard you were going to try a bigger motor on your skiff - is that right?


----------



## tomahawk

Looks great, how do you like the seadek pads for the seats and backrest?


----------



## johnbw620

I like them a lot, but I'll bet some folks will think they're a little hard for cushions.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J Dad,
My mechanic friend has a 40 Yamaha stock s/s manual and a Evinrude 50 stock s/s manual to try out. Since I added the Jack, it is very simple to swap out motors and run. And so I will try the higher hp motors, but view how the draft and handling changes. The modded Yamaha 25 with a full load runs 32 @ 6000 rpm and handles great....


----------



## Jakeellington

Just a few pics of my Glades X that is under construction at Harrys Shop. Very excited!


----------



## snchristian

J-Dad, What colors are your skiff?


----------



## johnbw620

tarponalley, Light Blue hull, with some of the blue blended with the white for the cap.

ScalesNTails, looking good, stay patient.

hoog16, keep us posted on how those larger motors do.


----------



## flysalt060

good you got out and caught some.heard that their have big schools of reds between the bridges down there.sorry I have not called to come check out your boat.been working mostly athens and gainsville area.


----------



## johnbw620

No problem. Just give me a shout when you want to check it out.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Spear Glades X modified vance jack plate for 25 yamaha

http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/stephenchurch007/library/Spear%20Glades%20X%20Jackplate%20Modification

:-[   :-/


----------



## johnbw620

hoog16,

Have you had a chance to run it yet?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Yes I have been fishing 3 trips, runs nice with 2 or alone. Stayed with the PT SRA 12, as I can raise it and not blow out. Runs higher and bow lift. Floats skinney, rarely see mud in the wake in ponds for reds.
Steve C


----------



## Jakeellington

Cap Finished and Glued. Harry just needs to install rubrail Platforms and Motor... So close....

Like the aft facing rod storage so the person actually using the rods on the bow can easily remove and replace rods.


----------



## johnbw620

Being "so close" probably makes the wait even harder ...


----------



## Jakeellington

Carbon marine Platform and some Light Blue on the cap. A little Mis communication between Harry and I ended up for the best as the skiff will be Grey Hull and Light Blue top with White non skid should look awsome!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boat looks great, good luck.


----------



## Jakeellington

Met Harry Sunday Morning to pick up the boat. Fished Hard the last two days so have not been able to give her the photo shoot she deserves. Have had a bunch of PMs and interest in the boat so here is a review after two days of hard running and fishing. 

The boat is Beautiful Harry's boat designs and craftmanship is awsome. In just two days have had people stop me in parking lots and boat ramps to look at the skiff and take pictures.. Once on the water the 25 2 stroke merc is a perfect fit for this boat. I didnt GPS but would guess this boat can do 30 no problem. Jumps right on plane and handles well. Sunday the ICW in Charletson was crowded as always. Ran a few big boat wakes at full throttle and the boat was dry and cut right through even the bigger ones without stuffing or slapping.  I was really really pleasantly surprised that at 250lbs the hull rides super solid and very dry. I dont have my trim tabs set up yet because still deciding on the battery set up I want but I can guess with tabs the ride will only be better. The great ride on this boat is a  true testament to Harrys hull design experience and ability. Once on the flat couldn't find water shallow enough not to float in and it poled amazing as to be expected. With two people is poles perfect. Fished solo the next day and as to be expected with a light hull he bow rose a little and created some hull slap with me on the platform. A full tank of gas ( I only had 2 gals on board) and a yeti cooler on the bow should off set this problem. Really surprised and impressed by the performance and ride of this boat. at 70" beam it is very very stable I can walk the gunnels with ease.  The Glades Extreme is a great simple boat that looks and performs like a much more expensive hull. 

Like I said have not done the photo shoot of the boat yet but here are a few pics.


----------



## Snookdaddy

I used an Odyssey PC-545 AGM battery on my Waterman 16' to power the Lenco trim tabs, Livorsi "shark eye" LED navigation lights and Rule 800gph bilge pump and never had to worry about having enough juice. I've fished for 4 days straight and still had plenty of battery left. 

This battery would not be enough if you decided to add a trolling motor, but is perfect if you plan to keep it as a poling skiff.

The battery only weighs 11.4lbs. and will keep you skiff simple and light. You can order a slick battery "hold down" from Odyssey too. 

A Rule 500gph automatic bilge pump should work fine for your skiff..

Great looking skiff!

Here are some links:

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssey-PC545...1490688&sr=8-1&keywords=odyssey+battery+pc545

http://shop.odysseybattery.com/p/pc545-p

http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/led.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Attwood-LED-WakeTower-Around-Light/dp/B00H88BJIE

http://www.amazon.com/Rule-25S-Auto...753&sr=8-1&keywords=rule+automatic+bilge+pump


----------



## BayStYat

My next skiff


----------



## Reefmaster

nice looking skiff!


----------



## [email protected]

I have the pc 680 on my waterman 16 and it is fine for tabs, NAV lights and bilge. Plan to add a bubbler too. Check my build out "Ballin on a budget" the battery looks clean with the aluminum battery box.


----------



## Reefmaster

Sent you pm regarding the skiff, don't worry I'm not trying to buy it or anything.


----------



## KeepingItSimple

ScalesNTails, hope that new bote came with a courtesy box of kleenex with all those oysters we have up here! Ha. 

Good looking skiff.


Alex V


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Mamas porridge right there.


----------



## johnbw620

Had three adults on the boat last weekend for the first time. Got it to 23 mph on the way back to the ramp one day. There's decent room for two to fish with one on the platform.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J Dad,
What prop and rpm did you get with that load?
Thanks,
s


----------



## johnbw620

The PT SRA 12. Didn't install the tiny tach yet so not sure on RPM.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

J Dad,
Looks like my Spear X is not big enough to fish in the Breton Sound for big reds and trout. Going to get my old Shipoke out of hock at BoatStuf to fish the rough waves.
Steve :-/


----------



## Otterdog

Nice honest corresponcence. This is what's so nice about this forum. Question, how often do you get out to where you need a little more boat. I have seen the comment, " look at the water you fish 90% of the time and look at a boat that will fill your needs."
Based on the reports, I think it may be the next best thing.


----------



## johnbw620

hoog16, 

I take it Breton Sound is open water on the Mississippi or Lousiana gulf coast?


----------



## BayStYat

> hoog16,
> 
> I take it Breton Sound is open water on the Mississippi or Lousiana gulf coast?


yes it is


----------



## johnbw620

I'd say the Glades X is best suited for poling/fishing shallow waters. Doesn't mean it won't handle some chop getting to those spots, but a deeper draft with some V would be better suited for fishing those big exposed areas.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Breton Sound is rough for a small skiff with a flat bottom to fish and cross rough bays and 2/3' seas without spray rails. The Shipoke's limits are sub 10" and 4' seas. Currently for the last month the winds daily are near gale force, so the ponds are about the only area to fish... :-/


----------



## johnbw620

Used the skiff on Lake Lanier for the first time.  The trolling motor works fine, and plenty of room on the front deck to move around.


----------



## jboriol

Nice ride! How do you like the sea deck for a seat?


----------



## johnbw620

Thanks. I like the seadeck. It's thicker than their regular stuff (1"), but not as thick or soft as a normal cushion.


----------



## swampfox

Nice spot! Lanier is known for some biggies I got a six pounder mounted when I was a teen.


----------



## johnbw620

> Nice spot! Lanier is known for some biggies I got a six pounder mounted when I was  a teen.


6 lbs is a big spot anywhere   I'm not a good bass fisherman, but catch a few there this time of year and Spring.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

What is a ball park price on these skiffs ? If I were in the market for a small poling skiff, this would be on my short list


----------



## johnbw620

BD431 sent you a pm


----------



## Jakeellington

Had a few PM for pics of the boats...

Finally got the accessories from Carbon Marine to finish the skiff!! Here are a few pics of her all done. Drilling into the yeti cooler and into the boat deck was stressfull!! but a few beers gave me the courage and turned out well. Only thing left to do is drill down the Yeti tie down kit.. and install the battery powered Led Under gunnel Lights


----------



## jmrodandgun

That boat turned out nice. I like the simple layout. Don't feel bad about the yeti, mine is full of holes. If you ever need to move something just fill the hole with G-flex and drill some more.

Speaking of, do you have a picture of how the grab bar is attached from the inside of the cooler? I'm guessing it comes with a backing plate?


----------



## crisslackwater

It is beautiful.

I'm curious how you attached the hardware to the deck. Did Harry glass a plate in or did you you machine screw inserts?


----------



## swampfox

You may want to add a liberal amount of 5200 on those tie downs. I wouldn't lean too hard on that skin coat of glass over the core. It's probably two layers at most. A screw could pull and you could go over  I could be wrong. It does happen a few times a year. You may want to ask Harry his thoughts. If you haven't already that is.


----------



## johnbw620

Came out great. Congrats.


----------



## Jakeellington

Harry and Joe and Carbon Marine and I all did some brain storming on the yeti grab bar. we are using the Yeti brand tie downs with surface screws and 5200 they are pretty big surface wise and the 5200 would prob hold em with out the screws. Also the surface area of the yeti distributes the weights out over the deck and between the two tie down point. Also most the time there will be someone sitting on the cooler while running so their weight in general will anchor the cooler and thus the bar. Thanks for the nice comments!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Scales and Tails,
I did the 5200 for the Battery Box under the rear deck and the Gas Tank Bracket under the front deck. 33 hours on the engine hour meter and still holding.


----------



## crisslackwater

I can see where 5200 would be sufficient for battery boxes, gas tanks and the hardware for a Yeti but that grab bar might receive some stresses that might create issues.


----------



## jmrodandgun

When I put the yeti tie downs on the floor of my SUV we put them down with screws and West six10. If they every have to be removed they will probably have to be cut out. It's been six months with zero issues. Then again I don't have a grab bar attached but I want one. I'm a little worried about the screws pulling out since the floor material is only 3/4 inch core.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Grab Bar issues: funny you said that, my Spear Prototype had issues with the bedding putty between the deck and bottom of the flanges screwed into the core. The bedding putty cracked and I roughed up the surrounding area, and with 1208 and mat and epoxy putty covered the flanges. No problems now, solid as a rock. Also the front and rear bulkheads were cracking where bedded, and so more of the same, 1208, mat, epoxy putty... If I see any more imperfections, its straight to the epoxy now.......


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

A fiberglass or aluminum plate for the grab bar or box mount will 5200 down to the floor, you can drill and tap the plate or fg and not penetrate the boats core. With a box to remove, you can just put fg angle clips down on sides or corners....


----------



## crisslackwater

That would be my thought. An aluminum plate laminated into the deck, already drilled and tapped for machine screws or some machine screw inserts epoxied into carefully drilled holes, especially, if the core used in that area was designed for transom use.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Chris,
The core in the hull is 1 1/2" thick green kleegcell scored for hull curves, with 1708, 2 mats outside, 1708 and 1 mat inside. Hull and cap weight is 350# completed. Seems like the boat builders now are just using a putty to install bulkheads and flanges, without using glass layers over the putty seams. This is the reason I had to refurbish, glass over the items where the putty was cracking. Since reinforcing the putty joints, no more issues and lots of rough water hours. 40+ hours. :-/


----------



## crisslackwater

Bulkheads are usually tabbed in with the predominate laminate material. There are also adhesives that are so strong you would swear the laminated parts were welded together. All of this takes more time, more money and the requisite expertise. Not being critical, Harry is doing exceptional work but anyone can learn and improve. Let's hope that is what happens.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Cris,
I bought the Prototype, and so though that the bulkheads should be glassed as well as putty filleted together. The new boat builders seem to be using only the putty in the assemblies, as most of the factories show the assembly processes. Upon questioning the Glade X construction, I was promptly sent 1208, mat, and repair suggestions for the defects. :-/


----------



## crisslackwater

Well, some people, like you, are well prepared to take on this type of repair. Harry must have known you were in that category, in addition to your distance to his shop. Hopefully, other builds will see improvements in that area of construction over the prototype. Sometimes, prototypes are just that and are not ready for sale, except to the most knowledgeable buyers, who also get a great deal.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

After thinking about your last post, are you affiliated with Harry? As I am posting the issue with the current item purchased, not giving my personal view, just the defects found and remedied by myself.


----------



## crisslackwater

No, just always been attracted to simple, yet well thought out and detailed skiffs. This one looks like one of those.


----------



## johnbw620

> No, just always been attracted to simple, yet well thought out and detailed skiffs. This one looks like one of those.


You're right, it is one of those. There've been things on mine that Harry had to address, during the build and afterwards, but I think that can/will happen with any new skiff, probably more so with something so custom and hand-made. He's pretty much a one-man shop, and that brings challenges along with advantages. To me the advantages were worth it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

While fishing with my Glade X at Delacroix Island, LA., many pro. Fla. Guides skiff owners inquire what skiff I have and ask many questions of the performance and weight. Nice responses when they respond to the draft and speed I am getting with my old Yamaha 25 Hydrotec 2 Stroke, 46 hours on the hour meter and still going strong. Currently the modified motor is averaging 10+ mpg @ 32 mph loaded. Happy Glade X owner, still modifying; a work in progress. Seeing plenty guides from Florida and Texas for guiding Redfish clients here......


----------



## johnbw620

Went home to Titusville and fished Mosquito Lagoon for the first time in the Glades X.  Weather was pretty nasty and the water high for this time of year so sight fishing was tough.  But the skiff poled well in the wind - held its line and no hull slap.  And was able to launch easily at the Eddy Creek and WSEG dirt ramps.  Managed a couple reds and trout, and this surprise snook from behind one of the Clinker islands.

I think its a good skiff for the area - will be back in January if anyone local wants to check it out.


----------

